# Kaufberatung Fully 29'' in Größe S oder doch 27,5''



## lelle9 (15. Juli 2017)

Hallo!

Fahre zur Zeit ein Hardtail mit 27,5''. Nun würde ich gerne auf ein Fully umsteigen, daher schau ich mir gerade verschiedene Hersteller an, bspw YT Jeffsy, Liv und Canyon.
Suche ein Fully mit 130-140mm Federweg das eher leicht sein sollte.

Mein Hardtail war eigentlich ein 29'' Bike das es in Größe S aber nur mit 27,5'' gab.
Jetzt hab ich mich gefragt, ob das Jeffsy in Größe S mit 29'' wirklich gut ist.
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?
Spricht aus eurer Erfahrung generell irgendwas dagegen sich ein Männerbike zu kaufen?

Bin 1,66 cm groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 80cm

Danke!


----------



## Aninaj (15. Juli 2017)

Das wichtigste zuerst: DU musst dich auf dem Rad wohlfühlen, und ob du das tust, kannst nur DU ganz alleine wissen. Daher draufsetzen und probieren.



lelle9 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Suche ein Fully mit 130-140mm Federweg das eher leicht sein sollte.



Leicht spricht schon mal gegen größere Räder, da diese auch einfach schwerer sind (wenn wir mal die gleiche Qualität ansetzen).



lelle9 schrieb:


> Mein Hardtail war eigentlich ein 29'' Bike das es in Größe S aber nur mit 27,5'' gab.



Ich vermute dein HT ist ein 27,5" Bike, welches ab Gr. M oder L als 29" verkauft wird. Ein Grund dafür ist, dass Leute, die ein S Rahmen benötigen, mit kleineren Rädern oft besser bedient sind.



lelle9 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich mich gefragt, ob das Jeffsy in Größe S mit 29'' wirklich gut ist.
> Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?



Kannst du denn über dem Hinterrad stehen? Das wäre definitiv ein Kriterium ob 29" oder besser 27,5". Ein weiterer Punkt der zu beachten ist, mit einem größeren VR kommt auch der Lenker höher und erlaubt eventuell nicht die eigentlich gewünschte Sitzposition. 



lelle9 schrieb:


> Spricht aus eurer Erfahrung generell irgendwas dagegen sich ein Männerbike zu kaufen?



Es gibt keine wirklichen "Männerbikes", die Frauenversionen haben oft einfach nur eine andere Lackierung. Ein paar Hersteller (u.a. Giant mit der LIV Reihe) habe eine eigene Damenreihe, aber am Ende muss das Rad einfach passen und ob da dann M oder W drauf steht ist eher unwichtig. 

Ich fahre nur 26" und 27,5" (bin so groß wie du) und finde 29" zu groß für unsere Körpergrößen. Aber das ist meine Meinung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. Juli 2017)

Aber das Jeffsy gibt's doch auch in 27,5 [emoji53] ?


----------



## lelle9 (16. Juli 2017)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Aber das Jeffsy gibt's doch auch in 27,5 [emoji53] ?


Ja gibts, aber im Outlet gibt es ein schönes mit 29'' zu einem sehr verlockendem Preis ;-) 



@Aninaj Danke für die Antwort


Aninaj schrieb:


> Das wichtigste zuerst: DU musst dich auf dem Rad wohlfühlen, und ob du das tust, kannst nur DU ganz alleine wissen. Daher draufsetzen und probieren.



Ja das schon, aber leider kann man oft nur über den Parkplatz rollen, da glaube ich nicht, dass ich einschätzen kann ob es nicht zu mir passt oder einfach nur ungewohnt ist.
Mal schauen ob ich es zu einem testival schaffe, aber bis man alle Bikes durch hat die einem gefallen....




Aninaj schrieb:


> Es gibt keine wirklichen "Männerbikes", die Frauenversionen haben oft einfach nur eine andere Lackierung. Ein paar Hersteller (u.a. Giant mit der LIV Reihe) habe eine eigene Damenreihe, aber am Ende muss das Rad einfach passen und ob da dann M oder W drauf steht ist eher unwichtig.



Ist es wirklich nur die Lackierung? dann ist es einfach. Aber ich dachte es wäre vielleicht noch mehr, wie Lenker, Vorbau, anders eingestellte Dämpfer oder so.



Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich fahre nur 26" und 27,5" (bin so groß wie du) und finde 29" zu groß für unsere Körpergrößen. Aber das ist meine Meinung



Ich mag mein 27,5'' eigentlich, von daher werd ich wohl nicht beim Schnäppchen zuschlagen und mich noch weiter umschauen


----------



## Kajolemo (27. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
Ich bin auch 1,66m groß und habe ein cube Hardtail S 27,5" und ein Specialized camber Fully in M und 29". Auf dem Spezi fühle ich mich definitiv wohler.  Es ist ein unisexbike. Bei speziellen Frauenbikes muss man genau hinschauen.  Dort gibt es oft schlechtere Bauteile fürs gleiche Geld.
Bis letztes Jahr hatte ich ein Specialized Stumpjumper M 29" - wurde mir leider geklaut.  Das wäre wohl das richtige Rad für dich.  140mm Federweg und vor allem downhill stark.


----------



## scratch_a (29. Juli 2017)

Mit 1,66m auf einem 29er in M wohlfühlen? 
Was fährst du dann damit, weil absteigen im steilen Gelände ist ja da schon eine Herausforderung, oder? Also ich kann mir meine Frau mit ihren 1,64m weder auf 29" noch auf einen M-Rahmen (erst recht nicht beides miteinander) passend vorstellen, da alleine die Überstandshöhe einfach zu hoch wäre.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. Juli 2017)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Mit 1,66m auf einem 29er in M wohlfühlen?
> Was fährst du dann damit, weil absteigen im steilen Gelände ist ja da schon eine Herausforderung, oder? Also ich kann mir meine Frau mit ihren 1,64m weder auf 29" noch auf einen M-Rahmen (erst recht nicht beides miteinander) passend vorstellen, da alleine die Überstandshöhe einfach zu hoch wäre.


1,62m  
Aber der Rest der Aussage stimmt.


----------



## Kajolemo (29. Juli 2017)

So sieht eine 1,66 Frau auf einem 29er in M aus.... und nein,  es gibt keine Probleme beim auf-  und absteigen.  Ich sitz nicht auf dem Oberrohr fest,  wenn du das vermutest.
Die Sattelstütze muss ich hier ca. 3cm ausfahren.  Auf dem cube in S muss ich sie extrem weit ausfahren.  Aber jedes Modell hat eine andere Geometrie.  Probefahren ist auf jeden Fall angesagt.


----------



## lucie (29. Juli 2017)

@scratch_a  meinte, wenn Frau in technischem Gelände fährt, könnte es mit dem Absteigen bei 166cm Körpergröße bei einem 29er in M schon sehr kritisch werden, zumal man bei Steilstufen auch nicht weit und tief genug über das HR kommt. In steilen Passagen bergauf, steigt man auch gern mal hinten über das Bike ab, wenn's nicht mehr weiter geht. Da wäre für mich ein 29er in M fast undenkbar, um das Ganze sicher zu meistern.

Für CC würde ich da auch keine größeren Probleme sehen, aber das war hier nicht so gemeint.

Beispiel:





Hierbei hätte ich ungern einen 29er in M unterm Hintern haben wollen (168cm mit 82er SL)


----------



## Kajolemo (29. Juli 2017)

Es ist sicher eine Frage, was man fahren will.  Enduro fahr ich nicht.  Wurzeln und stufige Trails downhill allerdings schon und bis jetzt war ich noch nicht auf dem Hinterrad gesessen.


----------



## lucie (29. Juli 2017)

Was sind bei Dir Trails downhill? Wenn ich irgendwo immer bergauf fahre, muss ich ja auch irgendwie wieder runter - ist das schon downhill? Es gibt Stufen, da läßt das HR bei einem26er auch schon mal grüßen und ich behaupte nicht, mich auf einem Endurobike zu bewegen (vorn 150mm, hinten 0). Bei meinem 650b Plus (größerer Raddurchmesser als beim 26er) hatte ich auch schon öfter Reifenkontakt - da ist es aber auch nicht verwunderlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kajolemo (29. Juli 2017)

Die Frage ist ja in erster Linie,  was will die Fragestellerin fahren....


----------



## lucie (29. Juli 2017)

Röchtig..., da können wir uns hier die Köppe heissreden und nix kommt dabei heraus.
Für CC und Forstautobahntouren ist ein 29er bei passender Geo absolut machbar. 
Für AM/Leichtenduro würde ich bei der Körpergröße max. 650B empfehlen.


----------



## scylla (29. Juli 2017)

Man muss jetzt auch noch beachten, dass das Camber mit einer Oberrohrlänge von 590mm und einer Sitzrohrlänge von 430mm ein eher kleines "Größe M" Rad ist. Andere Hersteller sagen zu diesen Daten gegebenenfalls auch schon "Größe S". Dennoch ist das für 166cm Körpergröße eher schon recht groß. Für CC-Gelände ist es sicher eh nicht verkehrt, ein etwas größeres und damit laufruhigeres Rad zu nehmen. Und wenn es der Fahrerin für ihren Einsatzbereich passt und gefällt, ist ja sowieso alles in Butter. 
Der Wunsch nach 130-140mm Federweg der TE hört sich allerdings so an, als ob es in den Abfahrten doch auch mal etwas technischer zur Sache gehen sollte. Es mag Leute geben, die auch da mit einem auf dem Papier eher grenzwertig großen Rad (und Laufradgröße) super klar kommen. Aber so ohne weiteres jemand anderem empfehlen würde ich das trotzdem nicht


----------



## marcy2 (3. August 2017)

Ich habe mein 29er AM-Fully auch wieder verkauft, war mir zu unhandlich. Werde mich demnächst mal nach einem 650B umsehen. Meine Maße übrigens 165cm und 80 SL. Ich muß aber sagen, ich fahre gerne 29er, habe ja noch ein HT und ein Racefully in 29 hier, die fahren sich echt top, rauf wie runter. Auch in technischem Terrain (die XC- Strecken werden ja auch immer schwerer ;-)) Aber bei einem Rad mit mehr als 130 Federweg würde ich wohl dann doch lieber das 650B bevorzugen.


----------

